# Hello



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all,
Im happy to say im a TT owner, i bought it at the end of july this year, and i thought id introduce myself. I managed to find a low mileage model, 02 plate 225 TT, and am pretty pleased with it so far...
Ive spent a bit of time searching through some of the dicussion topics on here before registering and thought id say hi before i do anything else!!!.

anyway... hello!!!  
pete


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Just signed up!

cheers
pete


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pete, Welcome to the TTF, Lets see some pics of your TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Hoggy,

I only have one so far because the weather up here is shocking... ive also recently found that the alloys were refurb'd and some of the paint is flaking off, so im contemplating what colour to have them powdercoated...



pete


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pete_slim said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk
> ...


Top man just noticed you are in Darlo have a look in the events section at the north east meet


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Cheers for the welcome everyone,
Im planning on doing a little (more discrete) modding to the car, as i dont want to attract too much attention... (altho what im about to write about the wheels may contradict that last bit). 
ive always liked the look of the QS rear valance so ive got one of them coming. - thats not too drastic!!
I already have a bit more power, pipercross air filter, and forge DV already on the car. Any major power increase is not therefore necessary... however... Am looking to make the car burble and make noise more befitting a car with such power, but not making it uncomfortable if you know what i mean. dont know whether to get something like a milltek system or any other variant... Ive looked through a lot of posts on here and there is no definitive preferance... so any advice or opinion is welcomed.

as mentioned before im currently undecided on what to do with my refurb'd alloys,I really do like the QS wheels, but they are not gonna be cheap, and I like the idea of black or anthracite, but am not sure how it will look with my std 18" wheels on a silver car. At the moment ive found that romax in stockton are recommended by quite a few other places locally...

please give me your views and opinions.... 
If its better for me to start a seperate thread then I dont mind doing some cut n paste!!  
cheers 
Pete


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You can get black qS reps with tyres for about £500 they will look great on a silver TT


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You can get black qS reps with tyres for about £500 they will look great on a silver TT


hmmm.. now thats planted the seed of thought!!. maybe a late xmas present to myself.. Need to get the std wheels refurb'd first tho cos its bugging me like you wouldnt believe.

may not be able to make the north east meeting in december, as my son lives with me full time and its maybe a little late to bring him along..

keep the opinions/suggestions coming  
pete


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pete_slim said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > You can get black qS reps with tyres for about £500 they will look great on a silver TT
> ...


A good refurb is going to be £200 thats almost half way to a set of qS reps :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum black qS reps would look nice. :wink:

DAZ 8)


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

ok then, 
can you point me in the right direction for some of those... 
ive a couple of questions again..
Not being very knowledgeble about this, but are they the same size as the std 18" inch alloys?.. 
would the current tyres i have simply be transferable?
what tyres would i expect to get on the QS alloys for that money (if the above is not correct)?...

cheers guys

pete


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pete_slim said:


> ok then,
> can you point me in the right direction for some of those...
> ive a couple of questions again..
> Not being very knowledgeble about this, but are they the same size as the std 18" inch alloys?..
> ...


Tyres are a stright swap you can get them ( I think ) in et35 and et26 go for the 26 they will fill the arches with out needing spacers


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

Cheers for the info with the wheels,
ive Pm'd you for more advice..im genuinely very grateful..
any advice or opinions on anything to make the car sound more like it should having nearer to 300 horses is greatly accepted.  
thanks again 
pete


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to the pleasure dome!

Enjoy the car...


----------

